
Handy, a hot startup for home cleaning, has a big mess of its own - moonka
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/07/handy_a_hot_startup_for_home_cleaning_has_a_big_mess_of_its_own.html
======
ild
Housekeeping will never become Uber, because: a) Uber used by wide range of
people of various income levels. b) Not everyone likes housekeeping done for
them by someone else.

